# الزهايمر - مرض لا يمكن علاجه ولكن النسيان يمكن الحيلولة دون حدوثه



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

* 05.10.2009 *

​* الزهايمر - مرض لا يمكن علاجه ولكن النسيان يمكن الحيلولة دون حدوثه   *

​ 



_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: لم يجد العالماء والأطباء دواء لعلاج مرض الزهايمر، ولكن هناط بعض الطرق لكيفية تعطيل تقدم المرض _

* يعد الزهايمر من الأمراض التي لم يكشف بعد عن أسبابها وعن كيفية معالجتها بصفة نهاية، لكن الأطباء يتفقون على أن النشاط الرياضي والحياة المليئة بالبهجة والمتعة والعاطفة أمور من شأنها الحيلولة دون الإصابة بالنسيان.*





​ يتسبّب مرض الزهايمر في مراحله الأولى في تعرض الإنسان لنسيان الأشياء الصغيرة، مثل الأسماء أو مكان احتفاظهم بالمفاتيح وتزداد الزلات الخاصة بالذاكرة بمرور الوقت مع تقدّم المصاب في السنّ، في الوقت الذي لا تزال فيه أسباب ذلك مجهولة. وحسب تقارير طبية فإن عدد الذين يعانون من بعض أشكال النسيان يتراوح بين 1.2 و1.5 مليون شخص من إجمالي كثافة سكانية في ألمانيا تناهز 82 مليون نسمة. وتفيد بعض الإحصائيات الرّسمية أن نحو 60 بالمائة من الذين ظهرت عليهم علامات النسيان، مصابون بمرض الزهايمر. ​ ​ *أسباب مرض الزهايمر لا تزال مجهولة*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  مرض الزهايمر يتجلّى في فشل الخلايا المسؤولة عن الحركة في المخ_ ورغم أن سبب هذا المرض لا يزال مجهولا يعتقد الباحثون أن الصفات الوراثية وتأثيرات خارجية أخرى تلعب دورا، خاصّة وأن السن الذي يصبح فيه الناس أكثر عرضة لخطر الإصابة بالمرض هو 65 عاما. ويقول البروفسور غونتر دوشيل، مدير عيادة الأمراض العصبية في المستشفى الجامعي التابع لولاية  شليسفيغ هولشتاين "إن الخلايا المسؤولة عن تنشيط وحركية المخ تكون مصابة بالفشل لدى مرضى الزهايمر." ​ ​ ويتطوّر المرض على مراحل مختلفة، ففي بدايته  يكون عدد الخلايا المصابة قليل، ثم يرتفع شيئا فشيئا، في الوقت الذي يقول فيه بعض الأطبّاء أنّه يتعيّن على المريض أن يتعايش مع مرضه، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن لا علاج للمرض. ​ ​ بيد أن البروفسور هانز غيورغ نيهن، مدير قسم طب الشيخوخة بمستشفى إليزابيث في مدينة إيسن بشمال ألمانيا، يؤكّد أن هناك الكثير الذي يمكن لأي شخص مصاب بالمرض فعله لتأخير تقدم المرض. فبعد تشخيص المرض لا يحتاج الشخص إلى الخوف من أنّه سرعان ما يتحول للجنون. وفي سياق متّصل تقول أليزبيت ستيشل، من مستشفى شاريته في برلين، إن "الكثير لا يعرفون أن الإصابة بالعته تبدأ بتغييرات طفيفة للغاية في القدرة العقلية"، لافتة إلى أنّه يمكن أن تمر عشر سنوات بين حدوث المشاكل الأولية في الذاكرة والمراحل الخطيرة للمرض. ​ ​ *الرياضة والعاطفة تساعدان على التغلب على النسيان*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الحركة والرياضة والتنزه والعلاقات الاجتماعية من شأنها مساعدة مريض الزهايمر  على مكافحة النسيان_ لكن دوشيل يعود ويشدد بالقول "لقد تطورت في الوقت نفسه علاجات فعالة للغاية"، والأكثر فعالية من العلاج بالعقاقير هو النشاط الذي يقوم به المرضى أنفسهم". ويشير إلى أنّه "كلّما أصبح مرضى الزهايمر نشطاء في وقت مبكّر كلّما ارتفعت فرص تجميد تقدم المرض وتطوّره"، ذلك أن النشاط البدني والعقلي يحمي من تدهور العقل. وسواء كان النشاط البدني القيام بالمشي بانتظام أو السباحة أو الرقص أو ركوب الدراجة فإن الأمر لا يهم. من جهته، يقول دوشيل إن النشاط البدني يقوي ليس فقط الجسم ولكن أيضا يساعد ويدعم المخ. فالعقل ـ على حد قوله ـ يحتاج إلى الكثير من الحوافز قدر الإمكان والتنوع يحافظ على العقل مع استمرارية حل الألغاز والاستماع للموسيقى والمناقشة مع الزملاء وكتابة القصص والذهاب للسينما. ويقول نيهن إنه من المهم لمرضى الزهايمر عدم التوتر لأن التوتر يتسبب في المزيد من النسيان، مشيرا إلى أن "الطريقة الأكثر فعالية لمواجهة النسيان هو الاستمتاع بالحياة والأشياء التي تجعلنا نشعر بالسعادة أكبر قدر ممكن". وعليه يرى الطبيب الألماني أن الذكريات الأكثر كثافة هي تلك التي ترتبط بالعاطفة، وينصح بتمضية الوقت مع الأصدقاء والذهاب في نزهات خاصة والمشاركة في هواية مثيرة. ​ ​ (ش.ع / د.ب.أ)



​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا


موضوع مميز وهام ومفيد


ربنا يبارك عمل يديك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> 
> 
> موضوع مميز وهام ومفيد
> ...





مشكور اخي النهيسى

للتشجيع وللمرور

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## sara A (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع*
*ميرسى يا كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

sara A

شكرا  اختي

للتشجيع وللمرور

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مرسى كليمو على الموضوع المفيد 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2009)

صوفيا مجدى

شكرا اختي

للتشجيع وللمرور

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*الكلام دة صح يا كليمو
عشان انا جدى كان بينسى كل حاجه
دلوقتى وصلت معاه الزهايمر وهو عنده 80 سنه تلوقتى
مشعارف يفرق بين المعلقه والكرسى ونسينى ونسى كل الناس وبقى يلبس مشقلب
وحالته حال 
بجد نفسى يكتشفوا علاج للمرض دة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

> "لقد تطورت في الوقت نفسه علاجات فعالة للغاية"، والأكثر فعالية من العلاج بالعقاقير هو النشاط الذي يقوم به المرضى أنفسهم". ويشير إلى أنّه "كلّما أصبح مرضى الزهايمر نشطاء في وقت مبكّر كلّما ارتفعت فرص تجميد تقدم المرض وتطوّره"، ذلك أن النشاط البدني والعقلي يحمي من تدهور العقل



موضوع كتير مهم 
ميرسى كليمووووو
​


----------



## Dr.Lilian (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا للموضوع المهم دة واحب اوضح حاجة بعد اذنك ياكليمو أسباب مرض الزهايمر لا تزال مجهولة..بالعكس الاسباب يمكن ادراكها بسهولة ومنها الاشخاص العرضة لمرض الزهايمر هما الذين يعرضون تفكريهم بشكل كبير في مواضيع معينة دون التنوع ويكونون اكثر الناس ذكائآ وشكرآ للموضوع *


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا  كيري

للتشجيع وللمرور

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ميرسى لك كتير اخ كليمو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2009)

دك..ليليان

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2009)

didi adly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

